# H2O Silver Cell



## jmdlcar (Dec 31, 2020)

I started up a 96oz H2O cell today and I have over 3 pounds of Silver Plated stuff I wonder how many grams of Silver I will get? I will try and take some picture if I can.


----------



## Martijn (Jan 1, 2021)

In this thread modtheworld has gotten 10 grams of 12-13 pieces of spoons and forks:
Processing SilverPlate with H2O Cell
I would like to try it on a couple of kilos of silverware a friend gave me to play with... if the wife lets me 


Let us know what your results are please.
Martijn.
Edited for spelling.


----------



## jmdlcar (Jan 1, 2021)

Since I found how easy it is I will start collecting Silver Plated stuff and do it when I get it. @72 it will give me something to do. I order a HFS(R) 350 ML Porcelain Buchner Funnels to filter what I get and then I will clean what I get but I need to find out how to clean it to make it as pure Silver as I can.


----------



## Shark (Jan 1, 2021)

I run one in a gallon jar for flatware. I just need to figure out how to do the 40 plus pounds of larger items I have put back. Everything from large bowls and trays to cups and baskets. Maybe this spring I can make time to try it.


----------



## jmdlcar (Jan 1, 2021)

The trays I have I'm going to cut them up in 2" wide and 6" to 8" long.


----------



## Shark (Jan 1, 2021)

I am thinking cutting them in strips will work. I will have to flatten several out as they are bowls or cups. I have a wide mouthed gallon jar that had pickled peppers in it, the mouth is about 5 inches wide. I think I can run a strip close to 4" wide and around 8" long pretty easy. The silver that comes out is pretty dirty also, but not overly hard to clean up and melt. It is also fluffy and may need to let it settle every now and then or change it out and use fresh water until you save up a good sized batch to clean up and melt.


----------



## jmdlcar (Jan 1, 2021)

@shark I would like to have 40lb so I would have something to do all the time but right now I have 3lb and I all ready did the 1lb of flatware. I can't wait to see how many grams was there.


----------

